# suche automatische lüftersteuerung



## Bert2007 (3. Januar 2015)

*suche automatische lüftersteuerung*

moin...

ich suche eine automatische lüftersteuerung für meine gehäuselüfter, da ich leider nur ein 4pin anschluss hab, aber gern alle lüfter regeln möchte.
preislich hab ich noch keine vorstellungen. wichtig wäre es wenn er 4 lüfter automatisch regeln könnte. zur zeit hab ich bq shadow wings mid 120mm ( 3pin) verbaut und auf 7v laufen da mir 12 zu laut ist aber im sommer könnte der airflow leiden. da wäre es schön wenn er beim zocken die drehzahl anhebt und beim film gucken eben leise ist. 
gibts da was ordentliches oder muss ich auf eine manuelle steuerung gehen?


mfg Bert2007


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: suche automatische lüftersteuerung*

Schaue Dir mal diese an BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" LÃ¼ftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland .

Die bringt das ganz gut hin.


----------



## laser11 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: suche automatische lüftersteuerung*

oder die hier
https://www.alternate.de/Aerocool/Touch-2100-Lüftersteuerung/html/product/1016425?tk=7&lk=12446
hab die auch verbaut, eigentlich nur weil sie schick aussieht.
hat aber die möglichkeiten 5 lüfter zu steurn und automatisch zu regulieren.
es sind auch 5 temp sensoren integriert die temps an 5 verschiedene positionen messen können, je nachdem wo du sie platzierst.


----------



## Bandicoot (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: suche automatische lüftersteuerung*

Also direkt automatisch hast du auf deinem Motherboard selbst. Wenn du Hand anlegen möchtest wäre das ein Möglichkleit:

Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM05-BK)

Scythe Kaze Master Flat II, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM08-BK)


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: suche automatische lüftersteuerung*

Link

Das wär eine gute Idee fürs selberbauen. Es kann dafür auch mehr als die Versionen über mir und wird bequem (oder auch nicht) über Software gesteuert.

Man kann die Lüfterdrehzahl entweder manuell einstellen, über anschliessbare Temperatursensoren regeln oder einfach über ein passendes PWM-Signal vom Mainboard. Mischbetrieb geht wohl auch.


----------



## Bert2007 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: suche automatische lüftersteuerung*

thema selber bauen:
leider bin ich da nicht so bewandert.

aber danke für die links. das skythe kaze master II sieht ganz gut aus.


----------

